# new LGD-need advice



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi!

we are testing out a 2 year old 3/4 Pyrenees 1/4 lab mix. He was living with goats as their LGD. What is the best way to introduce him to the herd? He is currently in a kennel so that we all can get used to each other. I have taken him for a couple of walks today and went by the goat pen. The goats are "freaked out!!", snorting and shaking. Will they mellow out after time? I also have sheep in a separate pasture and we raise market lambs for 4H, should I start him with the lambs first because they are younger?

My original plan was to have the LGD for the sheep anyway so that we can let them stay outside in the summer (instead of bringing them in the barn at night), but it would be nice if everyone got along and he could spend time with the goats too. 

Any advice will be great, I plan on taking things slow but would love any tips that you guys can offer..

~Kat


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Is it a large outdoor kennel? I put my 6x6 kennel in the goat pasture then put the dog in for a little while and put the goats feed near enough to the kennel so they slowly get comfortable


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

It's a 10' by 5' and pretty stuck where it is at. That is a really good idea though. I will ask my husband if we could move it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would go in the goat pen with a chair...have a collar and a leash on the dog... and sit there with the dog and let the goats approach you and the dog..... discipline the dog if needed...so ...they can get use to the dog first...... 

I am not sure... about the lab part in the dog ...if I'd trust it with the goats....this dog isn't a pure LGD.....good luck....


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

We have him on a 2 week trial. I am not sure he is going to last the 2 weeks. I have taken him for a walk to see the goats, chickens and sheep several times. Today he pulled on the leash towards a chicken, and the sheep when they ran away. The prey instinct is what I am worried about. The owner said he lived with the goats but I am uncomfortable with him wanting to go after the sheep. He stopped when I corrected him but it still makes me uneasy. He also growls and is very food possessive. I had my husband work with him to show him that he is Alpha and he did a better job the next time with the food but growled again at me when I went near his bowl again today. I understand that it takes time for new animals to adjust, I just don't know what to expect from a regular Pyrenees. I was inder the impression this was already a LGD, but since it had bonded to a different set of animals will it be impossible to bond with mine?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Honestly in my long experience with dogs and people, remember people usually get rid of a dog for a reason, often not what you were told. What did they say was the reason for rehoming the dog? Food possession issues can be very dangerous and hard to work thru. It can be done but it takes time. And this wasn't something he just developed. Labs do have a hi chase drive, sounds like if you keep him your gonna have alot of work ahead of you IMO. I would say if you take him into your pasture make sure you can control him. If he goes after a goat can you pull him off? Just some things to consider.


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

She said that she was downsizing her farm and she has the mom and dad on the property. But, I think you guys are right,...she may have been handing off a problem child. So in your opinion should we start off with a puppy instead of an adult? There is a woman here who has a Pyrenees, Anatolian, Burmese Mountain dog mix puppies that are available at the end of April. Is there a difference between females and males, or is there a preference when getting a puppy?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If I were you...I would probably take the dog back. Most LGD owners won't giveaway or sell their good dogs for cheap. And if they're downsizing...the dogs are usually last to go or leave with the herd if they are good ones.

I recommend doing some more research before you take on a LGD. I think had you done more research...you wouldn't have taken this dog being that he's got lab in him...that is a hunting dog and most labs I have seen have that really set in them...I would imagine it's been passed onto this dog in one way or another. LGDs have a whole 'nother mind set. I'm not meaning this in mean spirit at all...just my opinion. :hug:

A Burmese Mt Dog isn't a LGD...so no...I would not recommend getting one mixed with that breed. You really need to take the time, do more research, just take it slow finding a reputable breeder with WORKING LGDs and get one from the breeder or from a more knowledgable owner with a working dog that they are selling for a good reason. There may be an already trained dog come along that will work perfect...but don't take the owner's word on it that they're a working animal. Many people will lie to pawn off their troubled dog. 

I wish you luck...and I can't stress enough how important research is before buying the dog/puppy. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Kylee... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, you guys are awesome!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

*Rehomed Pseudo LGD-Happy Ending*

Well.. the sweet boy found a new home today. We feel pretty good about finding him the right owner. He turned out to be a very sweet boy but TRULY not LGD material. His new owner has no other dogs, a fenced yard and he is single and needed a companion. Buddy will be the perfect match..he bonded really quickly to my daughter and so I know he will make a great companion for a HUMAN.

so....now

when this topic comes up I can also add to the "in my own experience" conversation about re homing working dogs. I will be doing more research on LGD's and how I can find the right match for our farm. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like you made the right choice! I hope you find the right LDG for you and your herd!


----------

